# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  كأس القـــــــــــــــــارات 2013  بوست متجدد

## امام اباتي

*اعضاء وزوار منبر مريخاب أون لاين اهلاً وسهلاً بكم في تغطية بطولــــــة
كأس القارات بطولة الابطال
تابعونا سنكون معكم لحظة بلحظة وتغطية حصرية




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
كأس العالم للقارات
 FIFA Confederations 

سنة التأسيس : 1992
المنطقة : عالمية (الفيفا)
عدد الفرق : 8 (يدخلون البطولة)
البطل الحالي : البرازيل (3 ألقاب)
المنتخب الأكثر نجاحاً : البرازيل (3 ألقاب)

 كأس العالم للقارات هي بطولة كرة قدم  للمنتخبات الوطنية تقام كل أربع سنوات برعاية  الفيفا . تقام البطولة بين أبطال القارات (أوروبا - آسيا - أفريقيا - أمريكا  الشماليه - أمريكا الجنوبيه - أوقيانوسيا) بالإضافه إلى الفائز بآخر نسخة من  بطولة كأس العالم  والمضيف لبطولة كأس العالم القادمه ويصل عدد المنتخبات المتنافسه إلى  ثمانيه منتخبات تتنافس على لقب بطل القارات. وقد اقيمت البطولة الأخيرة عام  2009 في شهر يونيو والتي توج فيها البرازيل بطلاً للقارات للمرة  الثالثة بعد مباراة دراماتيكية امام الولايات المتحدة 3-2.




كان يطلق عليها اسم الكأس الذهبية وكانت تقام أثناء احتفالات الدول  بأعيادها وتكون تكاليف إقامتها على الدولة المضيفة وكانت اخر بطوله بهذا  المسمى عام 1988م عندما اقيمت في أستراليا ثم تكفل العاهل السعودي بإقامتها  على نفقة المملكة العربية السعودية وكانت تقام تحت مسمى كأس الملك فهد ، وهي فكرة الأمير فيصل بن فهد بن عبد العزيز رئيس الاتحاد العربي السعودي لكرة القدم أنذاك.
وقد انطلقت البطولة في العام 1992 برعاية شاملة من حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية وكانت البطولة آنذاك تقام كل سنتين، حيث استضافت السعودية أول ثلاثة نسخ من البطولة حتى قرر الفيفا إدراجها كبطولة رسمية في العام 1997م ليشارك بها المنتخبات الحائزة على لقب القارة التي تلعب تحت مظلة إتحادها القاري.
في عام 1997 تغير مسمى البطولة إلى كأس القارات بعد أن دخلت تحت أنظمة الفيفا ، وخرجت للمرة الأولى من السعودية لتستضيفها المكسيك وتصبح ثاني بطولة من حيث الاهمية من الفيفا.
وفي عام 2005م قرر الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إقامة البطوله كل 4 سنوات وذلك باعتمادها بطولة اعدادية لبطولة كأس العالم ، بحيث تكون قبل بطولة كأس العالم بسنه واحده وفي نفس الدوله المضيفه لبطولة كأس العالم لاختبار تجهيزات البلد المضيف.
وما زالت البطولة مستمرة حتى الآن وهي تعتبر من حيث الأهمية البطولة الثانيه للمنتخبات في تصنيف الفيفا بعد كأس العالم.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



كأس القارات 2013 سوف تقام في البرازيل كبطولة تجريبية لكأس العالم لكرة القدم  عام 2014. ومن المقرر أن تعقد المسابقة من 15 إلى 30 يونيو 2013بمشآركة حامل  اللقب منتخب البرازيل، و بما أن البطولة تتعارض جزئياً مع الدور الرابع  من تصفيات كأس العالم لكرة  القدم في المنطقة الآسيوية، فقد طلب الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم من الفيفا القيام بتغيير المواعيد،  مع ذلك، قرر الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم أنه سيتم  تعديل يوم مباراة اليابان، ممثل آسيا المشارك في كأس القارات.
 وستكون الفرصة مواتية أمام عدد من المنتخبات المشاركة (أوروغواي، إيطاليا  وإسبانيا) في أن يصبح أحدهم الفريق الثالث في التاريخ الذي يفوز بثلاث  بطولات دولية كبرى ينظمها الفيفا: كأس العالم، الميدالية الذهبية الأولمبية  وكأس القارات.




اختار الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) 10 حكام لإدارة مباريات بطولة كأس القارات المقامة في البرازيل الشهر المقبل، وتتضمن قائمة الفيفا :الحكم الإنكليزي هاوارد ويب ، وسينضم اليه  مساعداه  مايكل مولاركي ودارين كان ، بيورن كويبرز من هولندا وبيدرو  بروينكا  أوليفييرا ألفيش غارسيا من البرتغال وفيليكس بريش من ألمانيا .
أما باقي الحكام فهم : رافشان إرماتوف (أوزبكستان) ويويتشي نيشيمورا (اليابان) وجمال حيمودي (الجزائر) وخويل أنطونيو أغويلار تشيكاس (السلفادور) دييغو هيرنان أبال (الأرجنتين) وإنريكي روبرتو أسيس زينكوفيتش (تشيلي) .
وستجري مباريات كأس القارات في ستة استادات ، ويشارك فيها بطل أوروبا والعالم أسبانيا إلى جانب إيطاليا وصيف يورو 2102 ، الأوروغواي بطلة أميركا الجنوبية والبرازيل البلد المضيف لكأس العالم ، المكسيك بطلة دول اتحاد الكونكاكاف ، اليابان بطل آسيا ونيجيريا بطل أفريقيا وتاهيتي بطل أوقيانوسيا .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


 
الفريق :البرازيل  - الاتحاد القاري :  كونميبول  - طريقة التأهل : مستضيف كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2014
الفريق : إسبانيا - الاتحاد القاري : يويفا - طريقة التأهل : بطل كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010   
الفريق : المكسيك - الاتحاد القاري : الكونكاكاف  - طريقة التأهل : فائز الكأس الذهبي للكونكاكاف 2011 
الفريق : أوروغواي - الاتحاد القاري : كونميبول  - طريقة التأهل : فائز كوبا أمريكا 2011   
الفريق : تاهيتي - الاتحاد القاري : أوقيانوسيا - طريقة التأهل : فائز كأس أوقيانوسيا للأمم 2012 
الفريق : إيطاليا  - الاتحاد القاري : يويفا  - طريقة التأهل : وصيف كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم 2012 
الفريق : نيجيريا - الاتحاد القاري : أفريقيا - طريقة التأهل : فائز كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم 2013  







البرآزيل ( 6 ) - المكسيك ( 5 ) -  السعودية ( 4 ) - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ( 4 )  - اليابان ( 4 ) - نيوزيلندا ( 3 ) - أستراليا ( 3 ) 

الأرجنتين ( 3 ) - ألمانيا ( 2 ) - الكاميرون ( 2 ) - جنوب أفريقيا ( 2) - فرنسا ( 2 ) - مصر ( 2 ) - أوروغواي ( 1 ) اسبانيا ( 1 )

الإمارات ( 1 ) - الدانمارك ( 1 ) - العراق ( 1 ) - اليونان ( 1 ) - إيطاليا ( 1 ) - بوليفيا ( 1 ) - تركيا ( 1 ) - تونس ( 1 ) 

جمهورية التشيك ( 1 ) - ساحل العاج ( 1 ) - كندا ( 1 ) -كوريا الجنوبية ( 1 ) -  كولومبيا ( 1 ) - نيجيريا ( 1 ) 








البرآزيل ( 3 ) 

فرنسآ ( 2 ) 

المكسيك ( 1 ) 

الدنمآرك ( 1 ) 

الأرجنتين ( 1 )

.
.
.

 

ضمنت إيطاليا مكانا في المسابقة في ظل فوز إسبانيا بكأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010  و كأس الأمم الأوروبية 2012، 
وبما أن كلا البطولتين تمنحان مقعد للفائز بهما في كأس القارات، نال وصيف كأس الأمم الأوروبية 2012 دعوة للمشاركة.





أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) أن مجموع جوائز البطولة بتقدر  بـ 20 مليون دولار (14 مليون و 971 ألف يورو)، 
بزيادة 14% عن قيمة جوائز  النسخة الماضية في جنوب إفريقيا 2009.

البطل: 4.1 مليون دولار.
الوصيف: 3.5 مليون دولار.
الثالث: 3 مليون دولار.
الرابع: 2.5 مليون دولار.
الخامس الى الثامن: 1.7 مليون دولار.



أجريت قرعة البطولة في قصر المؤتمرات بمركز مؤتمرات آنهيمبي في ساو باولو، البرازيل يوم 1 ديسمبر 2012.
الفرق التي تنتمي لنفس القارة سوف تتجنب الوقوع في مجموعة واحدة سوياً،  ولذالك فريق واحد من أوروبا وفريق آخر من أمريكا الجنوبية سيتم وضعهما في  كل مجموعة. وقد تم وضع البرازيل وإسبانيا مباشرة على رؤوس المجموعة a و b  على التوالي، لذلك وضعت إيطاليا وأوروغواي مباشرة في المجموعة a و b. 

وقد أعلن الفيفا في 2 أبريل 2013، عن السماح لشركة جول كونترول بتفعيل تقنية خط  المرمى و استخدامها في البطولة، لتصبح ثاني بطولة تستخدم فيها هذه التقنية  بعد كأس العالم للأندية 2012.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

هذه البطولة برعاية العديد من الشركات وهي شركاء الفيفا، أديداس ، كوكاكولا ، طيران الإمارات ، كيا موتورز ، سوني ،  فيزا .. 
كما أن رعآة البطولة الرسميون هم : كاسترول ، كونتينتال أيه جي ، ماكدونالدز .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم امام الحبيب
تقديم رائع ومبدع كما تعودنا منك ياحبيب

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*في هذا الرابط  : 
http://merrikhabonline.net/showthrea...983#post561983

تجد  :
ملاعب نهائيات كأس القارات 2013 [ معلومات + صور + سعة الملعب + سنة الأفتتاح ] !!!!
+
المنتخبات المشاركة [[ كأس القارات 2013 ]] + المجموعات + المباريات !! 

+
[[ رابطة منتخب الأوروغواي ]]: أخبار + صور ]]
+

[ رابطة منتخب السامبا ] هي أرضنا حلمنا وبطولتنا <3

+
رابـطــة [ الأزوري]  في بطولة كأس القارات  

+
][ رآبــِطَــة المَـاتَـآدور الأسبـــاني ][ بطل العالم و أوروبا في تحدي كأس القارات!

+
[[ رابــطـة بـقـيـة الـمـنـتـخـبـات ]] كل ما يتعلق بـ بقية المنتخبات المشاركة


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*منتظرين المذيد 
يامريد
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*رووووووووعة يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة البرازيل واروجواي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأهَّل منتخب البرازيل صاحب الضيافة إلى  نهائي كأس القارات 2013، بعد فوزه الصعب على جاره اللدود منتخب أوروغواي  (2-1) يوم الأربعاء في أولى مباريات الدور نصف النهائي على ملعب "مينيراو"  في مدينة بيلو هوريزونتي أمام 57483 متفرِّجاً.
بذلك حرم حامل اللقب نظيره من فرصة تحقيق  الفوز عليه للمرّة الأولى منذ عام 2001، وللمرّة الأولى على الملاعب  البرازيلية منذ عام 1992، وواصل مسيره للدفاع عن لقبه آملاً الفوز به  للمرّة الرابعة بعد أعوام 1997 و2005 و2009، علماً أن فوزه اليوم يحمل رقم  33 مقابل 19 تعادلاً ومثلها هزائم في مجموع 71 مباراة جمعت الطرفين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة البرازيل واروجواي





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*امس اتمتعنا 
لكن نيمار دة خطيييييييييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*











*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيطاليا للثأر من الأبطال 



تبحث إيطاليا عن الثأر من إسبانيا التي سحقتها برباعية نظيفة في نهائي كأس أوروبا 2012 لكرة القدم، عندما تواجهها اليوم الخميس في فورتاليزا ضمن نصف نهائي كأس القارات المقامة في البرازيل.
ستذاع المباراة على قناتي +9 وHD1 الفائقة الجودة وسيتولّى التعليق عليها الزميلان علي سعيد الكعبي وحفيظ دراجي، علماً بأنها ستنطلق في تمام الساعة العاشرة مساء، وقبلها بساعة سينطلق الاستوديو التحليلي للقاء.
وكانت إسبانيا حقّقت في 2012 لقبها الكبير الثالث على التوالي بعد كأس أوروبا 2008 وكأس العالم 2010، ونصّبت نفسها زعيمة كبرى لكرة القدم العالمية.
ويتابع "لا فوريا روخا" مشواره في المسابقة الحالية على الإيقاع ذاته، فحقّق 3 انتصارات في الدور الأوّل على حساب الأوروغواي 2-1 وتاهيتي 10-صفر (رقم قياسي في بطولات القارات) ونيجيريا 3-صفر، فيما حلّت إيطاليا وصيفة للمجموعة الأولى بفوزين على المكسيك 2-1 واليابان 4-3 وخسارة أمام البرازيل 2-4.
لكن ما يزيد من محنة الطليان تعرّض تشكيلة المدرّب تشيزاري برانديلي لعدّة إصابات أبرزها الهدّاف ماريو بالوتيلي في فخذه، ولكن برانديلي كشف أن جيلاردينو سيعوضه حين قال: "نعم يمكنني قول ذلك، جيلاردينو سيشارك. يمكننا الاعتماد عليه. هو مرجع للفريق وجيد لتسجيل الأهداف".
ويتوقّع أن يتعافى لاعبا الوسط آندريا بيرلو وريكاردو مونتوليفو قبل مباراة إسبانيا، إذ غاب الأوّل عن مباراة البرازيل لإصابةٍ في ربلة ساقه، فيما تعرّض مونتوليفو لضربة على رأسه في المباراة عينها.
وردّاً على سيطرة محتملة لإسبانيا على مجريات اللعب، اعتبر برانديلي أنّ إيطاليا يجب أن "تكون خلّاقة" من الناحية التكتيكية لمواجهة أبطال العالم.
وذكرت الصحافة الإيطالية أنّ مدرّب فيورنتينا السابق سيعتمد خطة 3-5-2، وبالتالي على دفاع يوفنتوس حامل لقب الدوري متمثّلاً بجورجيو كيليني وليوناردو بونوتشي وآندريا بارزاغلي.
وساعدت هذه الخطة إيطاليا على التعادل 1-1 مع إسبانيا في الدور الأوّل من البطولة القارية، قبل أن يغيّر برانديلي خطّته إلى أربعة مدافعين ويخسر النهائي بالأربعة.
ورأى قلب دفاع إسبانيا سيرخيو راموس أنّ تكرار النتيجة ليس مضموناً: "حافظنا على نفس طريقة اللعب واللاعبين، وهم كذلك، لذا سنكون متأقلمين مع التشكيلة، يملكون لاعبين شباناً ومخضرمين، وهم متحمّسون للثأر... الكلّ يحلم بخوض نهائي ماراكانا".
من جهتها، تعاني إسبانيا من إصابة لاعب وسطها سيسك فابريغاس ومهاجم فالنسيا روبرتو سولدادو، خلال مباراة نيجيريا الأخيرة في الدور الأوّل.
وتدرّب اللاعبان بمفردهما الثلاثاء في فورتاليزا.
ويتعيّن على المدرّب فيسنتي دل بوسكي أن يقرّر هوية الحارس الأساسي بعدما جرّب ايكر كاسياس في الأولى وبيبي رينا في الثانية وفيكتور فالديس في الثالثة.
ولم تخسر إسبانيا أيّ مباراة في مسابقة رسمية منذ سقوطها أمام سويسرا 1-صفر في الدور الأوّل من كأس العالم 2010.
لكن لاعب وسط إيطاليا كلاوديو ماركيزيو يعتقد أنّ إيطاليا تملك الأسلحة اللازمة لضرب الإسبان: "هم الفريق الأقوى، الأبطال، فازوا بكلّ شيء، لكننا لا نلعب كي نخسر... إسبانيا لم تتغيّر كثيراً، نعرف أسلوبهم جيّداً. نغير أحياناً تكتيكنا لكننا عادة نلعب بطريقة مماثلة".
وتنوي إسبانيا إكمال تشكيلتها من الألقاب بعد إحرازها الذهبية الأولمبية على أرضها في برشلونة 1992 وكأس أوروبا وكأس العالم.
والمُلفت أنّ تاريخ مواجهات المنتخبين يشهد تعادلاً كاملاً، ففاز كلاهما 8 مرّات مقابل 11 تعادلاً، وسجّل كلّ منتخب 30 هدفاً.
ويواجه الفائز من مباراة إسبانيا وإيطاليا المضيفة البرازيل الأحد المقبل على ملعب ماراكانا في ريو دي جانيرو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديل بوسكي: "إيطاليا ستحاول الثأر منّا" 



تحدّث مدرّب المنتخب الإسباني لكرة القدم فيسينتي ديل بوسكي عن مباراة إيطاليا المرتقبة في نصف نهائي كأس القارت وأكّد أن الطليان سيحاولون الثأر من منتخب بلاده.
وذكر مدرّب إسبانيا أن الـ"ماتادور" سيتحدّى منتخب إيطاليا قائلاً: "مباراة إيطاليا هي تكرار لنهائي اليورو، سيحاولون الثأر مناّ ونحن نقبل هذا التحدّي".
وأشار ديل البوسكي إلى أن مباراة السابقة أمام نيجيريا كانت صعبة قائلاً: "المنتخب النيجيري كان ممتازاً، لقد قدّموا أداءً كبيراً ونحن لم نستحوذ على الكرة مثل العادة لأن درجات الحرارة أثّرت علينا".
وفازت إسبانيا يوم الأحد على نيجيريا بثلاثية نظيفة في ختام مباريات المجموعة الثانية ضمن كأس القارات وتصدّرت مجموعتها لتقابل إيطاليا في نصف النهائي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برانديللي: لا نسعى للثأر فقط سنظهر قدراتنا في الملعب


قال تشيزاري برانديلي مدرب إيطاليا إن فريقه لديه ما يريد إثباته حين يواجه إسبانيا في قبل نهائي كأس القارات لكرة القدم اليوم الخميس.
لكنه رغم ذلك لن يبحث عن الثأر من الفريق الذي تعرضت إيطاليا على يده لهزيمة كبرى بواقع 4-صفر في آخر مرة التقيا معا في نهائي بطولة أوروبا 2012.
فحين سئل إن كان الثأر سيمثل حافزا لفريقه قال برانديلي للصحفيين: "كلا بالتأكيد، لا أحب هذه الكلمة."
وتابع: "طموحنا هو عرض كفاءتنا وجودتنا وقوتنا، هدفنا هو تقديم أفضل ما لدينا، نريد تقديم مباراة متوازنة والفوز بها." 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



 






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*







*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إسبانيا تقهر إيطاليا بركلات الترجيح , وتصعد إلى مواجهة البرازيل في الماراكانا !!!!!!!

حقق المنتخب الأسباني الفوز على المنتخب الإيطالي بركلات الترجيح بواقع [ 7 - 6 ] بعد أن  أنتهى الوقت الأصلي و الأضافي 
بالتعادل السلبي [ 0 - 0 ] , وبهذا الفوز تتأهل إسبانيا إلى المباراة النهائية لتقابل المنتخب البرازيلي .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركلات المعاناة الترجيحية تطيح بإيطاليا وتمنح إسبانيا بطاقة نهائي مثير لكأس القارات مع البرازيل

صعدت إسبانيا إلى المباراة النهائية لبطولة  كأس القارات بعد فوزها على إيطاليا 7-6 بركلات الترجيح في المباراة التي  أقيمت بينهما مساء الخميس في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة التي تستضيفها  البرازيل.
انتهى الوقت الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل السلبي، وفي ركلات  الترجيح أحرز لإسبانيا تشابي وانيستا وبيكيه وراموس وخوان ماتا وبوسكيتس  ونافاس، في حين أحرز لإيطاليا كاندريفا وأكويلاني ودي روسي وجوفينكو وبيرلو  ومونتوليفو، وأهدر بينوتشي الذي أطاح بالكرة فوق العارضة.
بتلك  النتيجة تلتقي إسبانيا مع البرازيل في المباراة النهائية يوم الأحد المقبل،  في حين تلعب إيطاليا مع أوروجواي على المركزين الثالث والرابع.
قدّم  المنتخب الإيطالي عرضا طيبا هو الأفضل له في كأس القارات، ونجح المدرب  برانديلي في الحد من خطورة نجوم الماتادور، في الوقت الذي لم يظهر فيه نجوم  أبطال العالم بمستواهم المعهود باستثناء الرسام انيستا.
بدون فترة  "جسّ النبض" المعتادة، ضغط الماتادور بقوة في الدقائق الأولى وسط ارتباك  واضح من لاعبي إيطاليا، وسدد بيدرو كرة أرضية قوية مرّت بجوار القائم  الأيمن للحارس بوفون.
تخلًّص الأزوري من "الخضّة المبكرة" بعد 10  دقائق من بداية المباراة، وكاد جيلاردينيو، الذي لعب بدلا من بالوتيلي الذي  غادر البطولة للإصالة، أن يهزّ شباك كاسياس، إلا أن كرته مرّت بجوار  القائم بقليل.
أنقذ كاسياس مرماه من هدف محقق كاد يحرزه ماجيو من كرة طويلة ضربت دفاع الماتادور، ولعب دي روسي كرة رأسية أخطأت المرمى بقليل.
لعبة ثلاثية رائعة من جياكريني إلى ماجيو انتهت على رأس ماركيزيو الذي سددها برأسه خارج المرمى في الدقيقة 20.
لعب  برانديلي بخطة ذكية اعتمد خلالها على الدفاع من منتصف ملعبه بثلاث خطوط،  وإغلاق المساحات أمام انيستا وتشابي وجوردي ألبا وديفيد سيلفا، واستغل سرعة  جياكريني وماجيو وماركيزيو في اختراق الدفاع الإسباني.
ارتدى  كاسياس قفّاز الإجادة وأنقذ مرماه من فرصة لا تضيع للأزوري، عندما مرر  جياكريني كرة عرضية بالمقاس على رأس ماجيو المنطلق ولكن الحارس الإسباني  تعملق ورحم الطاليان من هدف التقدّم.
رد فرناندو توريس بحسنته الوحيدة في هذا الشوط عندما راوغ بارزالي وسدد بيسراه ولكن كرته مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر.
عجز الإسبان عن اختراق الدفاع الإيطالي الصلب، واعتمدوا فقط على الرسام انيستا، ولكنه لم يجد المعاونة من ألبا وتشابي وبيدرو.
دفع  برانديلي بمونتوليفو بدلا من بارزالي، وعاد دي روسي للدفاع، وعلى عكس  الشوط الأول، كانت بداية الشوط الثاني هادئة تماما، مع سيطرة نسبية  للإسبان، ودفع ديل بوسكي بنافاس بدلا من ديفيد سيلفا ضيف الشرف الذي لم  يظهر مطلقا في الكادر الهجومي للماتادور.
كسر نافاس حالة الملل  بتسديدة أرضية قوية في الدقيقة 57، ولكن بوفون كان للكرة بالمرصاد، ومرّ  انيستا بمهارة عالية من الدفاع الإيطالي وسدد بعيدا عن المرمى من على حدود  منطقة الجزاء.
نال دي روسي إنذارا للخشونة مع توريس في الدقيقة 64،  وعاد الأزوري للخطورة مرة أخرى وأنقذ بيكيه فرصة هدف محقق من على قدم  جيلاردينيو.
رد الإسبان بفرصة خطيرة لبيدرو المنفرد، ولكن خروج  بوفون من مرماه أصاب نجم برشلونة بارتباك جعله يسدد الكرة خارج المرمى  بغرابة شديدة.
لعب خوان ماتا بدلا من بيدرو في صفوف الماتدور، وأكويلاني بدلا من ماركيزيو في صفوف إيطاليا في الدقيقة 78.
أهدر بيكيه فرصة الحسم في الدقيقة 85، عندما أطاح بالكرة في المدرجات وهو داخل منطقة الجزاء.
تبادل الفريقان المناوشات دون خطورة على المرمى، ووضح الإجهاد على لاعبي الفريقين تماما مع مرور الوقت.
انطلق  الشوط الإضافي الأول بتسديدة قوية من نافاس تصدى لها بوفون بثبات، وردّ  الأزوري بأخطر فرص المباراة على الإطلاق، عندما لعب ماجيو عرضية خطيرة  استقبلها جيكاريني بصاروخ ارتطم بالقائم الأيمن لكاسياس.
لعب خافي  مارتينيز بدلا من توريس، وأهدر بيكيه فرصة أمام المرمى، وانشقت الأرض عن دي  روسي الذي أخرج الكرة إلى ركنية قبل أن تتهيأ لسرخيو راموس.
صنع انيستا فرصة بمهارة رائعة لجوردي ألبا الذي سدد فوق العارضة بقليل، نال بيكيه إنذارا لتعمد لمس الكرة باليد.
الدقيقة  108 شهدت فرصة خطيرة لإسبانيا عن طريق خوان ماتا الذي سدد من على حدود  المنطقة بجوار القائم، وسدد تشابي هرنانديز كرة قوية أخطأها بوفون ولكن  القائم الأيسر أنقذ الطاليان من هدف في الدقيقة 115.
اخترق نافاس  دفاع إيطاليا ولعب عرضية خطيرة مرت من خافي مارتينيز في الدقيقة الأخيرة من  الوقت الإضافي، وتذهب المباراة لركلات الترجيح التي انحازت لصالح إسبانيا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دل بوسكي يثني على الفريقين وينتظر النهائي                 




أكد مدرب المنتخب الإسباني فيسنتي دل بوسكي بأنه راضٍ عن أداء فريقه في  المباراة نصف النهائية لكأس القارات بمواجهة المنتخب الإيطالي.

وأثنى  دل بوسكي على العمل الكبير الذي قدمه كلا الفريقان، معترفاً بأن إيطاليا  كانت أفضل من فريقه في الوقت الأصلي وبأن أداء الإسبان تحسن في الشوطين  الإضافيين.

كما قال دل بوسكي بأن فريقه كان محظوظاً ليفوز بركلات  الترجيح، لكنه لم يكف عن تهنئة المنتخب الإيطالي لأنه قدم مباراة كبيرة  جداً وسيطر عليها حتى وقت متأخر منها.

وعن رأيه بمواجهة النهائي  أمام البرازيل، قال المدرب الكبير بأن النهائي سيكون عظيماً، وأمِل أن يكون  فريقه في مستواه لكي يفوز بهذه الكأس التي تنقص "لا فوريا روخا".أمّا أحد أهم العناصر الإسبانية في الشوطين الإضافيين والذي سجل ركلة  الترجيح الحاسمة لفريقه، الجناح السريع خيسوس نافاس فصرّح قائلاً: "أنا  سعيد جداً بما حققناه. لقد أضعنا فرصاً بالجملة ولكننا امتلكنا الشجاعة  لنكافح ونحقق الفوز".

وأضاف: "كنا نعرف أننا سنواجه فريقاً قوياً  مختلفاً عن ذلك الذي واجهناه في نهائي بطولة أوروبا الماضية وكسبناه بسهولة  يومها، لقد صعّبوا الأمور علينا لكننا واجهنا التحدي وقدمنا كل ما نملكه  وفزنا وهذا الأهم".

وعن النهائي قال: "سنستمتع بالطبع بلعب النهائي  أمام البرازيل وآمل أن نفوز نحن"، وأهدى نافاس الفوز في نصف النهائي اليوم  إلى عائلته وزوجته وابنه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برانديلي: "خسارة قاسية" 



أكّد مدرِّب منتخب إيطاليا تشيزاري  برانديلي أن فريقه لم يكن يستحقّ الخسارة أمام نظيره الإسباني في نصف نهائي  كأس القارات المقامة في البرازيل، والتي ستختتم يوم الأحد  المقبل بالمباراة النهائية بين البرازيل وإسبانيا.جاءت خسارة المنتخب الإيطالي بفارق ركلات  الترجيح (6-7) بعد التعادل في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي بلا أهداف، وقدّم  خلالها المنتخب الإيطالي عرضاً كبيراً، وعن ذلك قال برانديلي: "لم نكن  نستحق الخسارة. إنها نتيجة قاسية علينا بعد الجهد الذي بذلناه، وفي ركلات  الترجيح تكون الفرص متساوية وكل شيء ممكن".رغم ذلك امتدح برانديلي منافسه بالقول:  "إنهم يحصدون ثمار عملهم سنوات طويلة، الآن أصبح لديهم نضج تكتيكي أكثر  وهذا يساعدهم على الفوز حتى عندما لا يكونوا في أفضل حالاتهم".وعن الغيابات الكثيرة في صفوف "الآزوري"  بسبب الإصابة وأبرزها للمهاجم ماريو بالوتيلي والظهير إيناسيو أباتي، قال  برانديللي: "كنت أتمنى خوض هذه المباراة بحضور جميع اللاعبين، لكن المجموعة  التي لعبت أدّت ما عليها، أضعنا فرصاً كثيرة ودفعنا الثمن".من جانبه أبدى المدافع كريستيان ماجيو  حزنه لعدم تأهّل فريقه: "للأسف لم نتأهّل. لعبنا مباراة كبيرة أمام أبطال  أوروبا والعالم لكن الحظ لم يحالفنا، في كثير الأوقات كنا أفضل منهم،  الخسارة مريرة إلا أننا راضون عن الأداء، نتطلع الآن لمباراة المركز الثالث  وللعب في كأس العالم في العام المقبل".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيمار يترقّب "المباراة التاريخية" أمام إسبانيا




أكّد المهاجم البرازيلي الدولي الشاب  نيمار دا سيلفا اليوم الجمعة أنه يشعر "بالفخر والتكريم" لمشاركته في  المباراة المرتقبة بين منتخب بلاده ونظيره الإسباني بعد غدٍ الأحد في نهائي  بطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً في البرازيل.وأشار نيمار إلى أن المباراة ستتيح الفرصة  له للعب أمام بعض النجوم الذين كانوا مثلاً أعلى له قبل سنوات عندما كان  في مرحلة الصبا مشيراً إلى أن عدداً من هؤلاء النجوم هم زملاؤه في فريق  برشلونة الذي انضمّ إليه مؤخّراً: "إنه لشرف كبير أن أشارك في هذه المباراة  أمام لاعبين مثل أندريس أنييستا وتشافي هيرنانديز وبدرو رودريغيز وسيرخيو  راموس، ولكنني معجب أيضا بأنني في المنتخب البرازيلي إلى جوار لاعبين مثل  تياغو سيلفا وفريد، عندما كنت صبياً شاهدت هؤلاء اللاعبين جميعاً، والآن  سأكون بينهم. إنه شرف كبير لي أن أشارك في هذه المباراة وسأتذكر هذا طوال  حياتي".كما أشاد نيمار بحارس المرمى الإسباني  إيكر كاسياس قائلاً: "إنه من أفضل حرّاس المرمى عبر التاريخ، أحترمه كثيراً  ولديّ إعجاب هائل به. إنه حارس يتمنّاه أي فريق، وسيكون شرف لي أن أهزّ  شباكه بأيّ هدف".ولم يستطع نيمار إخفاء سعادته بمباراة  النهائي وقال: "أشعر بسعادة طاغية لأن الأمور سارت على ما يرام ليس فقط  بالنسبة لي ولكن للفريق بأكمله، هدفنا كان الوصول للنهائي، نشعر بالإثارة  والحماس لأننا سنخوض يوم الأحد مباراة تاريخية ونريد أن نصنع التاريخ  بإحراز لقب البطولة".انضمّ نيمار إلى برشلونة مؤخّراً مقابل 57  مليون يورو (74 مليون دولار) من نادي سانتوس البرازيلي، لكنه سيصطدم غداً  بعددٍ من زملائه في برشلونة ضمن صفوف المنتخب الإسباني، وقال نيمار:  "أتمنّى لهم حظاً جيّداً في كلّ مباراة ولكن ليس في هذه المباراة، أتمنّى  أن نقدّم مباراة رائعة وأن نتوّج باللقب، ستكون مباراة عظيمة. الجميع هنا  ينتظرون هذه المباراة، إنهما منتخبان يمتلكان تاريخاً هائلاً، أتمنّى أن  تسعد المباراة جميع مَن يعشقون كرة القدم".واستنكر اللاعب مقارنة المباراة المرتقبة  بعد غدٍ بنهائي كأس العالم للأندية عام 2011 والذي مني فيه بهزيمة ثقيلة  (0-4) مع سانتوس أمام برشلونة: "الأمر مختلف تماماً، إنها قصة مختلفة  والوقت مختلف".كما تحدّث نيمار عن تجدّد قصة الحب بين  المنتخب البرازيلي وجماهيره التي هتفت ضدّ اللاعبين في المباريات الودّية  التي خاضها الفريق في الآونة الأخيرة: "كرة القدم رائعة لأشياء كهذه. يوم  الأربعاء تلعب بشكل سيئ ويقول الناس إن فريقك هو الأسوأ في العالم، ويوم  الأحد إذا لعبت جيّداً تصبح أفضل فريق في العالم! لدينا ثقة هائلة في  فريقنا، كنّا نفتقد اللعب الجماعي ووجدناه بمجموعة رائعة من اللاعبين".واعترف نيمار أن المنتخب الإسباني هو  المرشّح الأقوى للفوز ولكن هذا لا ينفي ثقة المنتخب البرازيلي في قدرته على  الفوز بالمباراة واللقب: "سرّ الفوز على إسبانيا بسيط ويكمن في أن نلعب  كرة القدم بشكل جيّد وألا نخشى شيئاً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة اسبانيا وايطاليا ( ركلات الترجيح )





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلة جزاء ايطاليا الضائعة وركلة الانتصار للاسبان و فرحة التأهل للنهائى   


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفلامنكو الأسبانية تسعى لتأكيد تفوقها على السامبا البرازيلية !






يسعى  المنتخب الأسباني بطل أوروبا والعالم إلى الفوز بلقب كأس القارات لكرة  القدم للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بينما يسعى المنتخب البرازيلي لإحراز اللقب  للمرة الثالثة على التوالي خلال نهائي كأس القارات الذي يجمعهما غدا الأحد  على استاد
ماراكانا في ريو دي جانيرو.
وبالنسبة للدولة المستضيفة  للنسخة المقبلة من كأس العالم فإنه قد يكون اختبارا أكثر نموذجية لتقدم  المنتخب الوطني منذ تولي لويز فيليبي سكولاري منصب المدير الفني العام  الماضي.
وقال سكولاري :"لقد حققنا هدفنا بالوصول إلى النهائي وأعطينا  اللاعبين مفهوم الوحدة وللجماهير فكرة أن لدينا فريقا جيدا يمكنه الوصول  إلى نهائي كأس العالم".
ويسعى الماتادور الأسباني ( الذي تشتهر بلاده  برقصة الفلامنكو الشهيرة) للبرهنة لنظيره البرازيلي أن ميزان القوة قد تحول  تماما منذ فوز فريق فيسنتي دل بوسكي بلقب يورو 2008.
وقال دل بوسكي  المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني :"ستكون مباراة صعبة،البرازيل فازت بلقب كأس  العالم خمس مرات،ونحن فزنا بلقب واحد، البرازيل فازت بلقب كأس القارات  مرتين متتاليتين،لذا فإننا حقا متحمسون".
ولن يصبح المنتخب الأسباني أول  فريق في العالم يحرز لقب كأس الأمم الأوروبية وكأس العالم وكأس القارات  تباعا،حيث سبق للمنتخب الفرنسي أن حقق الإنجاز ذاته عندما فاز بلقب كأس  القارات في 2001 وكأس العالم في 1998 وكأس الأمم الأوروبية في 2000.
ويشعر  دل بوسكي بأن فريقه قادر على البقاء في القمة لسنوات عديدة مقبلة، فنواة  الفريق تظل تعتمد على لاعبين جدد يتم تقديمهم بشكل مستمر ونزعة الفوز تظل  في ذروتها،بحسب ما أكده المدرب.
ولم يخسر المنتخب البرازيلي على أرضه  منذ عام 1975، وسبق وأن التقى الفريق مرة واحدة فقط مع نظيره الأسباني في  آخر 23عاما،حين التقى الفريقان في مباراة ودية عام 1999 وانتهت بالتعادل  السلبي،بينما ترجع أخر مباراة رسمية بين الفريقين إلى كأس العالم 1986حين  فازت البرازيل 1-صفر.
والتقى الفريقان مرة واحدة فقط على استاد ماراكانا القديم،حين فازت البرازيل 6-1 في كأس العالم 1950.
وتلقت  الشباك الأسبانية هدفا وحيدا في دور المجموعات لكأس القارات حين فاز  الماتادور على أوروجواي 2-1، وأشاد دل بوسكي بجهود دفاع فريقه كإضافة هامة  لإمداد وتعزيز القدرات الهجومية.
وقال دل بوسكي لوكالة الأنباء  الألمانية (د.ب.أ) :"أعتقد أن لدينا لكمة أقوى ربما مقارنة بالأعوام  الماضية، ولكن من المهم في هذه البطولات القصيرة أن نكون أقوياء على  المستوى الدفاعي".
وأبدى دل بوسكي إعجابه بتوازن الفريق البرازيلي الذي  شاهده خلال البطولة،مشيرا إلى أن سكولاري يمتلك لاعبين أقوياء،غير متمثلين  فقط في نيمار المنتقل حديثا إلى صفوف برشلونة بطل أسبانيا،والذي تألق خلال  الانتصارات الأربعة للسليساو في البطولة.
ويستعيد دل بوسكي جهود لاعب  الوسط سيسك فابريجاس والمهاجم روبرتو سولدادو بعد تعافيهما من  الإصابة،وربما يجلس فرناندو توريس مجددا على مقاعد البدلاء بعد مشاركته  كأساسي أمام إيطاليا،في حال عاد سولدادو للمشاركة،أو ربما يقرر دل بوسكي  اللعب بفابريجاس كمهاجم متأخر.
وعلى الجانب الآخر حافظ سكولاري على  فريقه ثابتا دون تغييرات،وقد يلعب أمام أسبانيا بنفس تشكيلة الفريق الذي  فاز على أوروجواي 2-1 في المربع الذهبي لكأس القارات.
وستكون الأضواء  مسلطة على نيمار الذي رحل عن سانتوس وانضم إلى برشلونة مقابل 57 مليون يورو  (74 مليون دولار) حين يلعب في مواجهة نحو ستة لاعبين من زملائه في برشلونة  خلال مباراة الغد.
وقال نيمار :"أتمنى لهم الحظ في كل مباراة،ولكن ليس في هذه المباراة،أتمنى أن نلعب مباراة رائعة وأن نصبح الأبطال".
وأضاف  :"ستكون مباراة رائعة،الكل هنا يترقب هذه المباراة،إنهما فريقان لهما  تقاليد عريقة،أتمنى أن تنال المباراة رضا الجميع،كل من يحب كرة القدم".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنييستا: منتخب البرازيل المرشح الأول للفوز بكأس القارات !



أكد أندريس إنييستا نجم خط وسط المنتخب  الإسباني أن منتخب البرازيل هو المرشح للفوز بنهائي كأس القارات نظرا لأن  البطولة تقام على أرض راقصي السامبا.


وقال إنييستا، في تصريحات  لإذاعة "كوبيه" الإسبانية، "هم المرشحون للفوز نظرا لأن البطولة تقام على  أرضهم ولوجود عدة الاف من الأشخاص يؤازرونهم. ينبغي أن نجعل هذا عاملا  محفزا. لا يوجد تحدي أكبر من الفوز على البرازيل في ملعبها".


وأشار  "الرسام" :"البرازيل فريق كبير. قدم بطولة رائعة ولديه لاعبين رائعين.  لدينا فريق جيد للغاية يقدم مستوى كبير بغض النظر عن اللاعبين المشاركين في  اللقاء، ليس هناك ما يمنعنا من القول إننا سننافس على اللقب".


ويرى اللاعب أن الفوز ببطولة كأس القارات سيكون له مذاق خاص، نظرا لأنه لم يسبق للمنتخب الإسباني الفوز بها.


وفيما  يتعلق بالجانب البدني للاعبي "الماتادور" بعد الاحتكام إلى وقت إضافي  وركلات ترجيح في مباراة قبل النهائي أمام إيطاليا في ظل ارتفاع درجات  الحرارة، قال "انها المباراة النهائية والفريق سيحاول تقديم أفضل ما لديه..  فالتحدي كبير".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تجري مرانا خفيفا قبل لقاء أسبانيا في نهائي كأس القارات



أجرى المنتخب البرازيلي مرانا خفيفا استعدادا  لنهائي كأس القارات المقرر يوم الأحد المقبل أمام أسبانيا على ملعب  ماراكانا بريو دي جانيرو.

وتدرب نيمار وباقي لاعبي الفريق في صالة  الالعاب الرياضية ثم أجروا حصة تدريبية خفيفة خلال 15 دقيقة في ملعب ساو  جانواريو معقل فاسكو دي جاما.

وغاب عن المران باولينيو الذي يعاني من الانفلونزا وخضع للراحة بناء على تعليمات من طبيب المنتخب.

ويخوض المنتخب البرازيلي السبت مرانه على ملعب ماراكانا في آخر مرحلة استعداد له قبل خوض النهائي.

وتأهل الفريقان إلى نهائي كأس القارات بعد فوزهما على كل من أوروجواي وإيطاليا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثي بايرن يحلمون برفع التاج القاري                 



يراود الأمل كلا من الإسباني خافي مارتينيز والبرازيليين دانتي ولويز  غوستافو لإنهاء موسمه بتأكيد العلامة الكاملة عندما يلتقي منتخبا البرازيل  وإسبانيا غداً الأحد في المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم  والمقامة حالياً بالبرازيل.

وأحرز اللاعبون الثلاثة مع فريقهم  بايرن ميونيخ الألماني الثلاثية التاريخية (دوري وكأس ألمانيا ودوري أبطال  أوروبا) لموسم 2012/2013 . 

ويطمح دانتي وغوستافو مع المنتخب  البرازيلي أو مارتينيز مع المنتخب الإسباني في إحراز لقب القارات لتكون  العلامة الكاملة له هذا العام. 

في المقابل، سيكون غوستافو الأقرب من بين اللاعبين الثلاثة لبدء المباراة ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية لفريقه.

ويلتقي المنتخبان غداً على استاد "ماراكانا" الأسطوري بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مَن سينتصر "الديكتاتور" أم "الماركيز"؟ 



قد لا تكون كرة القدم رياضة للعجزة، لكن  نهائي كأس القارات 2013 غداً الأحد بين البرازيل المُضيفة وإسبانيا يجمع  مدرّبين يملكان خبرة هائلة في الملاعب.يأمل لويز فيليبي سكولاري وفيسنتي دل بوسكي أن تشهد المباراة معركة تكتيكية على ملعب "ماراكانا" الشهير في نهائي مهرجان الأبطال.استمتع المدرّبان بنجاح كبير قبل تولّي  تدريب البرازيل وإسبانيا، إذ قاد دل بوسكي (62 عاماً)، ريال مدريد إلى  لقبيه الأخيرين في دوري أبطال أوروبا قبل أكثر من عقد، ثمّ أُقيل بغرابة من  منصبه.عاش ريال 11 موسماً إضافياً، ولم يتمكّن  من العودة إلى اللقب المرموق، على رغم صرفه الملايين على لاعبيه ومدرّبيه  ومن بينهم البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو.استلم دل بوسكي، ابن مدينة سلمنقة، منتخب  إسبانيا من لويس أراغونيس بعد التتويج بـ"يورو 2008"، فأضاف لقب كأس العالم  2010 ثمّ "يورو 2012" وهو بحاجة لكأس القارات ليكمل التشكيلة.كما سيعزّز الفوز على أصحاب الأرض سيرة  مدرّب نال لقب "الماركيز" من الملك الإسباني خوان كارلوس بعد التتويج  المونديالي. هو المدرّب الوحيد الذي أحرز لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا وكأس  أوروبا وكأس العالم.أمّا سكولاري (64 عاماً)، شبيه الممثل  الأميركي جين هاكمان، فقد عرف نجاحات وخيبات في مسيرته وتجارب عربية في  السعودية والكويت، حيث أحرز ابن باسو فوندو لقب ولاية الغواس كمدافع صلب  ونال لقب "القدم الخشبية"، فيما أحرز دل بوسكي لقب الدوري الإسباني خمس  مرّات مع ريال مدريد.سكولاري يعشق التكتيك والتوازن وله سمعة  قيادة لاعبيه على المسطرة، من هنا لقّبوه بعدد من الألقاب، منها "سارغنتاو"  (الرقيب الكبير) و "الديكتاتور"، لكن في المقابل نجح أيضاً في بثّ الروح  العائلية على غرار المنتخب الذي أحرز لقب مونديال 2002.اقترب الرجلان من سن التقاعد، وعلى رغم مظهرهما "القديم" إلاّ أنّهما طوّرا أداء البرازيل وإسبانيا بشكل كبير.صقل دل بوسكي أداء إسبانيا وجعل منها ماكينة انتصارات، فلم تخسر في آخر 29 مباراة رسمية.يعلم سكولاري أنّ الانتقادات لا تتوقّف في البرازيل، لكنّه مدعّم بلقب مونديال 2002 عندما كان في ولايته الأولى مع الـ"سيليساو".قاد بالميراس إلى كأس ليبرتادوريس عام  1999 لكن النادي عينه أقاله العام الماضي. ومنذ عودته إلى البرازيل قبل 7  أشهر خلفاً لمانو مينيزيس، عانى كثيراً من التوقّعات الضخمة.بعد الفوز على الأوروغواي في نصف النهائي،  قال إنّه حان الوقت للتركيز على المدى القصير، على رغم أنّه أبلغ الإعلام  الأسبوع الماضي بتخصيصه مكاناً في منزله لكأس إضافية: "الهدف الرئيسي الآن  هو الفوز بكأس القارات".أمّا دل بوسكي فيعتبر أنّ إسبانيا لا تخشى  شيئاً بعد تخطّي إيطاليا في نصف النهائي، على رغم اعتباره البرازيل مرشّحة  على أرضها: "إنّها مباراة صعبة. نحن أمام البرازيل على ملعب ماراكانا،  لهذا أرشّحهم".وختم قوله :"فازوا (البرازيل) بلقب كأس  العالم خمس مرّات وكأس القارات مرّتين متتاليتين وفزنا نحن بلقب مونديالي  واحد، لذا فإنّنا متحمّسون حقّاً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الـ"فيفا" تُعلن لائحة المرشّحين لنيل الكرة الذهبية



أعلن الاتّحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" اليوم السبت عن لائحة اللاعبين  المرشّحين لنيل الكرة الذهبية التي تمنح لأحسن لاعب في كأس القارات.

وضمّت  اللائحة لاعبَين من المنتخب البرازيلي هما نيمار وباولينيو ولاعبَي  المنتخب الإسباني أندرياس إنييستا وسيرجيو راموس وأندريا بيرلو لاعب  المنتخب الإيطالي والمهاجم الأوروغوياني لويس سواريز.

وستمنح جائزة الكرة الفضية لصاحب المركز الثاني والكرة البرونزية للاعب الذي يأتي ثالثاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهولندي كويبرز يُدير نهائي كأس القارات                 



أعلن الاتّحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"  اليوم السبت أن الحكم الهولندي بيورن كويبرز سيدير المباراة النهائية  لبطولة كأس القارات بين البرازيل البلد المضيف وإسبانيا بطلة العالم  وأوروبا غداً الأحد.وهذه ثاني مباراة نهائية كبيرة يديرها  كويبرز (40 عاماً) في ستّة أسابيع، بعد أن أدار لقاء تشلسي الإنكليزي  وبنفيكا البرتغالي في نهائي "يوروبا ليغ" في أمستردام الشهر الماضي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تتسلح بالثقة أمام خبرة إسبانيا



رغم إدراكه لصعوبة المواجهة مع المنتخب الإسباني بطل العالم وأوروبا، تملأ الثقة المنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم قبل المباراة المرتقبة بين الفريقين الأحد على استاد "ماراكانا" الأسطوري في نهائي بطولة كأس القارات المقامة حاليا بالبرازيل.
واعترف داني ألفيش نجم برشلونة الإسباني والمنتخب البرازيلي بأن المنتخب الإسباني يمر بفترة رائعة ولكن مباراته مع المنتخب البرازيلي لن يكون فيها أي من الفريقين مرشح بقوة على حساب الآخر.
ويسعى البرازيليون لعرقلة المسيرة الناجحة للماتادور الإسباني في طريقهم للفوز بلقب بطولة كأس القارات للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والرابعة في تاريخ البطولة.
وقال ألفيش "إنها فترة رائعة وعظيمة للمنتخب الإسباني.. ولكن النهائي لن يكون به مرشح أقوى من الآخر".
وأوضح ألفيش أن المنتخب الإسباني يتمتع ببعض المميزات وفي مقدمتها مستوى اللعب الجماعي ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه فريق متكامل.ورفض ألفيش الحديث عن نقاط الضعف في المنتخب الإسباني لكنه أكد أن الوسيلة الوحيدة للتغلب عليه هي تكثيف الأداء الهجومي من ناحية وزيادة سرعة اللعب نظرا لأن المنتخب الإسباني هو الأفضل في الاستحواذ على الكرة ويصعب انتزاع الكرة منه.
وحافظ كل من الفريقين على سجله خاليا من الهزائم على مدار المباريات الأربع التي خاضها في البطولة حتى الآن حيث حقق كلاهما الفوز في مبارياته الثلاث بالدور الأول ثم تغلب المنتخب البرازيلي على أوروغواي 2/1 في المربع الذهبي بينما احتاج الماتادور الإسباني لضربات الترجيح من أجل إسقاط نظيره الإيطالي (الآزوري) في المربع الذهبي بعد تعادلهما السلبي على مدار الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة الخميس.
وينتظر المنتخب البرازيلي أن يشكل جمهوره ضغطا هائلا على أبطال العالم وتشكيل دعم قوي لأداء راقصي السامبا.
ويعرف ألفيش، أكثر من غيره، كثيرا عن المنتخب الإسباني حيث يلعب في برشلونة بجوار كل من تشافي هيرنانديز وأندريس إنييستا وسيسك فابريغاس وجيرارد بيكيه وغيرهم من نجوم المنتخب الإسباني.
كما انضم المخضرم جوليو سيزار حارس مرمى المنتخب البرازيلي إلى ألفيش في الإشادة بالمنتخب الإسباني وقال "المنتخب الإسباني يهيمن على الساحة حاليا حيث يستحوذ على آخر لقبين لأوروبا كما يحمل اللقب العالمي كما يقدم العروض التي يعشقها الجميع حول العالم. ولكن كل شيء يمكن حدوثه مع بداية المباراة".
وأكد كارلوس ألبرتو باريرا المنسق الفني للمنتخب البرازيلي أن فريقه لا يخشى مواجهة نظيره الإسباني مشيرا إلى أن الوقت حان لإيقاف مسيرة انتصارات الماتادور الإسباني.
وقال باريرا "حان الوقت (لتخسر إسبانيا) وهذا سيحدث.. المنتخب البرازيلي يمر بفترة رائعة ولديه هوية وأسلوب اللعب.. نثق في قدرتنا على التطلع بتوقعات رائعة تجاه المباراة النهائية لأننا نعلم أننا نستطيع خوض هذه المباراة بشكل رائع. أتطلع لهذه المواجهة. تمثل تحديا، وترغب في قياس قوتنا أمام بطل العالم".
ويرى باريرا مثل لويز فيليبي سكولاري المدير الفني للمنتخب أن الفريق لا يحتاج إلى تغيير أسلوبه الخططي في مواجهة المنتخب الإسباني.
وقال باريرا "ليس وقت التغيير. مع خوض المباراة على أرضنا، يجب أن يأخذ المنتخب البرازيل المبادرة.. سنعتمد على أسلوبنا في اللعب مثلما فعلنا حتى الآن". 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل لاستعادة المجد وإسبانيا لإكمال عقد اللؤلؤ                 







يحتضن ملعب  "ماراكانا" الأسطوري في ريو دي جانيرو مسك ختام كأس القارات 2013 لكرة  القدم بين البرازيل المضيفة وإسبانيا بطلة العالم غداً الأحد.وتتابعون على الجزيرة الرياضية +9  و القناة فائقة الجودة HD1 المباراة الترتيبية بين المنتخب الإيطالي  ومنتخب أوروغواي في تمام الساعة السابعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة بتعليق  الزميلين محمد بركات ومحمد الشامسي، وتنقل نفس المباراة على قناتي +10 و  HD2 بتعليق العربي للزميل محمد الكواليني على الصوتية الأولى والتعليق  الإنكليزي على الصوتية الثانية.وفي تمام الساعة الواحدة فجراً  بتوقيت مكة المكرمة تنقل لكم الجزيرة الرياضية +9 و HD2 مباراة الدور  النهائي بين منتخب البرازيل مستضيف البطولة والمنتخب الإسباني، بتعليق  الزميلين يوسف سيف وعلي محمد علي، فيما تلتقون بالزميل حفيظ دراجي على  الصوتية الأولى في قناتي +10 و HD2، أما الصوتية الثانية فستكون بالتعليق  الإنكليزي.*الأستوديو التحليلي ينطلق قبل بداية المباراتين بساعة.نهائي مرصع بالنجوم




لاعبون سحروا عالم المستديرة في الأعوام  الأخيرة على غرار البرازيليين نيمار وأوسكار ودافيد لويز وتياغو سيلفا  والإسبانيين تشافي وإندريس إينييستا وإيكر كاسياس وسيرخيو راموس سيتواجهون  على لقب الكأس القارية التي درجت العادة مؤخّراً أن تقام في الدولة المضيفة  لكأس العالم قبل عام من النهائيات.البرازيل تسعى للقب رابع لها وثالث على  التوالي بعد 2005 و2009، فيما تريد إسبانيا أن تكمل خزانتها من الألقاب بعد  إحرازها ذهبية الألعاب الأولمبية وكأس أوروبا وكأس العالم.التاريخ يميل لكتيبة سكولاري




وستكون موقعة الأحد المواجهة الأولى بين  البرازيل وإسبانيا في بطولة رسمية منذ الدور الأوّل لمونديال المكسيك 1986،  حين خرج المنتخب الأميركي الجنوبي فائزاً 1-صفر، علماً بأنه لم يخسر أمام  "لا فوريا روخا" في بطولة رسمية منذ الدور الأوّل لمونديال إيطاليا 1934  (1-3)، فيما حقّق انتصارين (6-1 على ملعب ماراكانا في المرحلة الختامية  لمونديال 1950، الذي توّجت به الأوروغواي في المباراة النهائية 2-1 على  حساب البرازيل المضيفة، و2-1 في دور المجموعات من مونديال 1962)، مقابل  تعادل (صفر-صفر في الدور الأوّل من مونديال 1978).أما المواجهة الأخيرة بين البرازيل  وإسبانيا التي أصبحت الصيف الماضي أوّل منتخب يتوّج بثلاثية كأس أوروبا-كأس  العالم-كأس أوروبا والتي تشارك في البطولة للمرّة الثانية بعد 2009، حين  خرجت من نصف النهائي على يد الولايات المتّحدة، فتعود إلى 13 تشرين  الثاني/نوفمبر 1999 حين تعادلا ودّياً دون أهداف في فيغو، علماً بأنهما  تواجها في مباراتين ودّيتين أخريين عامي 1981 (1-صفر للبرازيل في سلفادور)  و1990 (3-صفر لإسبانيا في خيخون).ضغوط على منتخب "السامبا"




البرازيل تعرّضت لانتقادات في الأشهر  الأخير لنتائجها المتواضعة وتراجعها في التصنيف العالمي، ما رفع صيحات  الانتقاد في وجه المدرّب الجديد لويس فيليبي سكولاري، الذي حلّ بدلاً من  مانو مينيزيس، واعتبر الجوهرة بيليه أن نيمار ورفاقه "ليسوا جيدين بما فيه  الكفاية" لإحراز البطولات الكبرى.لكن بعد الفوز على اليابان (3-صفر)  والمكسيك (2-صفر) وإيطاليا (4-2) في الدور الأوّل، ثمّ تخطيّه بصعوبة  الأوروغواي (2-1) في نصف النهائي، استعاد بطل العالم خمس مرّات رونقه أمام  جماهيره في ظلّ الأزمة التي تعيشها البلاد وعلى وقع الاحتجاجات الشعبية ضدّ  انفاق الحكومة الكبير لبناء منشآت كأس العالم 2014 ومطالب اجتماعية أخرى.وقال سكولاري، الباحث عن جلب اللقب الأوّل  للبرازيل على أرضها منذ 1989 في المسابقة عينها: "إسبانيا فازت بكلّ شيء  في آخر 5 أو 6 سنوات، لكننا سنخوض مباراتنا".وعن يوم الراحة الإضافي الذي حصلت عليه  البرازيل في نصف النهائي: "لقد خاضوا مبدئياً مباراة أقل منّا" ملمّحاً إلى  المواجهة السهلة مع تاهيتي في الدور الأوّل.واعتبر قائد البرازيل تياغو سيلفا أن  إسبانيا فريق يتمتّع بتقنية كبيرة. هم أبطال العالم ومستواهم ثابت مؤكّداً  أن النهائي سيحسم بتفاصيل صغيرة".




في المقابل، قاد فيثنتي دل بوسكي، مدرّب  إسبانيا الذي خلف لويس أراغونيس بعد كأس أوروبا 2008، "لا فوريا روخا"  بسلاسة إلى نصف النهائي، بعد انتصارات على الأوروغواي (2-1) وتاهيتي  (10-صفر) وهو رقم قياسي، ونيجيريا (3-صفر)، قبل أن يصطدم بالعقبة الإيطالية  وتأهّله بركلات الترجيح بعد مباراة منهكة لتشافي ورفاقه.وعن خوض إسبانيا مباراة مرهقة أمام  إيطاليا، توقّع دل بوسكي: "هذا هو سحب القرعة، لا أريد أيّ عذر من هذا  القبيل". وسيحصل دل بوسكي على تشكيلة كاملة، ويأمل اعتماد أسلوب "تيكي  تاكا" الذي يناسبها منذ 2009.وقال كاسياس، حارس مرمى إسبانيا وريال  مدريد: "الجميع توقّع مواجهة بين البرازيل وإسبانيا في النهائي والفريقان  يستحقّان الوصول إلى هنا. مواجهة البرازيل في هذا الملعب الأسطوري سيكون  أمراً رائعاً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوفون يقود الآزوري لإقتناص المركز الثالث في كأس القارات من أوروجواي غير المحظوظة !

    أقتنص المنتخب الإيطالي المركز الثالث لبطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم ( البرازيل 2013) بتغلبه على نظيره منتخب أوروجواي العنيد 3-2 بركلات الترجيح، في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما على ملعب رينا فونتي نوفا بمدينة سالفادور البرازيلية في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع للبطولة، وذلك بعد إنتهاء زمن المباراة الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل الإيجابي 2-2، ليعوض الآزوري إخفاقه أمام أسبانيا التي أطاحت به من قبل النهائي وتأهلت على حسابه للمباراة النهائية التي ستقام مساء اليوم.
أحرز أهداف المباراة أستوري( 24 )، وديامانتي ( ق 74) لإيطاليا، وأحرز هدفا أوروجواي كافاني في الدقيقتين ( 59 و77).
وفي ركلات الترجيح واصل الحارس الإيطالي المتألق بوفون - مستواه المتميز الذي قدمه خلال هذه المباراة - في التصدي لثلاث ركلات ترجيح من لاعبي أوروجوي، بينما أحرز للآزوري كيليني وشعراوي وجيلاردينو، بينما أحرز ركلتي أوروجوي كافاني وسواريز، علما بأن بوفون كان قد حافظ  لمنتخب بلاده على تفوقه  - رغم الهدفين اللذين استقبلهما - وحال دون تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف لمنتخب أوروجواي، في ظل تراجع مستوى معظم زملائه، ليقتنص الفوز والميدالية البرونزية لإيطاليا.
المباراة جاءت متوسطة المستوى، ووضح تأثير الإجهاد على الفريقين بعد معركتيهما في مباراتي الدور قبل النهائي، امام البرازيل وأسبانيا، علاوة على أن المنتخب الإيطالي عانى من غيابا عديدة في صفوفه بسبب الإصابات، وهو الأمر الذي حاول منتخب أوروجواي إستغلاله مبكرا ولكن عدم توفيق مهاجميه في ظل حالة تألق غير عادي من بوفون حالت دون تحقيق هدفه.
ويحسب لمنتخب إيطاليا نجاحه في تحقيق إنجاز يحسب له في هذه البطولة وحصوله على المركز الثالث، بعد كفاحه المميز وخروجه من قبل النهائي أمام أسبانيا
ورغم البداية القوية لمنتخب أوروجواي في الشوط الأول، وتهديده لمرمى الإيطالي بوفون في أكثر من مناسبة خاصة عن طريق الثنائي سواريز والمزعج فورلان، وكافاني، إلا أن ثبات الحارس المخضرم والرقابة اللصيقة المعروفة من الآزوري حالت دون إهتزاز الشبك الإيطالية.
وكانت أبرز تهديدات أوروجواي ممثلة في رأسية من كافاني بجوار القائم وتسديدة قوية من فورلان كان لها بوفون بالمرصاد، في المقابل لم تكن التهديدات الإيطالية بنفس القوة وكانت أقرب فرصة تسديدة رأسية من كيليني مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر البعيد لموسليرا حارس أوروجواي.
ووسط هذا اللعب السجال من المنتخبين، يهدي موسليرا حارس أوروجواي هدية ثمينة لإيطاليا بعد سوء تقديره تسديدة ديمانتي التي ارتطمت بالقائمة الأيمن وأرتدت من ظهر الحارس الذي كان يبحث عنها لتجد أستوري الذي يودعها المرمى بدون أي صعوبة محرزا هدف التقدم لإيطاليا ( ق 24).
وكاد منتخب أوروجواي أن يدرك التعادل عن طريق المشاكس كافاني ولكن حكم اللقاء الجزائري جمال حمودي الغى الهدف الذي أحرزه برأسه بداعي التسلل ( ق31).
وتتكر المحاولات الأوروجوائية الخطرة على مرمى بوفون، ولكن الحارس المتألق ينجح في إبعاد كل الكرات التي تقترب من مرماه، في المقابل يسدد شعراوي كرة صاروخية من باب إثبات الوجود لنفسه ولمنتخب إيطاليا تذهب بعيدا عن المرمى.
مع بداية الشوط الثاني كشر المنتخب الأوروجوائي عن أنيابه الهجومية، مشددا من محاولاته لإدراك التعادل، وهو ما نجح فيه فيه كافاني في الدقيقة 59 مستغلا تمريرة جرجانو البينية خلف المدافعين أستلمها وسددها ببراعة في الزاوية اليسرى البعيدة لبوفون محرزا هدف التعادل للسماوي.
يمنح هذا الهدف منتخب أوروجواي دفعة معنوية هائلة وتراجع إيطالي كبير، وبدا أن المنتخب اللاتيني يواجه حارس عملاق فقط اسمه بوفون تصدى لكل المحاولات بإقتدار وبراعة شديدين ومنهم فرصة مزدوجه شبه مؤكدة من فورلان أخرج الاول بيده ، والثانية بقدمه في رد فعل أكثر من رائع.
ولان الفريق الذي لا يحرز من الفرص التي تسنح له لابد من أن تستقبل شباكه الأهداف، فقد جاء الهدف فعلا عكس سير اللعب من ركلة حرة لإيطاليا على حدود منطقة جزاء أوروجواي، وبنفس طريقة الغائب " بيرلو" تقدم ديامانتي وسددها بإتقان على يمين موسليرا محرزا هدف التقدم للآزوري ( ق74).
وعلى قدر ما أهدر من فرص جاء الرد الأوروجوائي سريعا هذه المرة عن طريق كافاني الذي سدد من ركلة حرة كرة صاروخية وجدت طريقها هذه المرمى إلى شباك بوفون، ليحرز الهدف الثاني له ولمنتخب بلاده ( ق 77).
ورغم المحاولات المتبادلة من الطرفين في الوقت المتبقي من اللقاء إلا ان المباراة إنتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي، ليمتد زمن المباراة إلى شوطين إضافيين، لم يسفر عن جديد في ظل حالة الإجهاد البدني التي كان عليها لاعبي الفريقين، ليحتكما إلى ركلات الترجيح التي واصل فيها الحارس بوفون تألقه وتصدى لثلاث ركلات ترجيح لتفوز إيطاليا 3-2.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة ايطاليا والاورجواي لتحديد المركز الثالث





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف الجولة الاولى كاملة كأس العالم للقارات 2013 - [ 16 هدف فى اربع مباريات ] 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف الجولة الثانية كاملة كأس العالم للقارات 2013 - [ 22 هدف فى اربع مباريات ] 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف الجولة الثالثة كاملة كأس العالم للقارات 2013 - [ 20 هدف فى اربع مباريات ] 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف مباراة نصف النهائي الاولى البرازيل 2-1 أوروجواي [26/6/2013] علي محمد علي | نصف نهائي كأس القارات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة اسبانيا وايطاليا ( ركلات الترجيح ) نصف النهائي الثاني





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف فريد الاول






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف البرازيل الاول فريد





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف نيمار الثاني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف فريد الثالث





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف الساحر نيمار بجودة عالية جدا




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نيمار يفوز بالكرة الذهبية وإنييستا  في المركز الثاني 


 أحرز المهاجم البرازيلي نيمار دا سيلفا  جائزة الكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب في بطولة كأس القارات 3102 لكرة القدم  والتي قاد فريقه للفوز بها بالفوز 3/صفر على نظيره الأسباني في المباراة  النهائية للبطولة مساء الأحد على استاد "ماراكانا" الأسطوري
بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو.

وسجل نيمار الهدف الثاني للفريق في المباراة النهائية ليرفع رصيده إلى أربعة أهداف في البطولة.

وأحرز  نيمار ، المنتقل حديثا من سانتوس البرازيلي إلى برشلونة الأسباني، جائزة  الكرة الذهبية بعد العروض الرائعة التي قدمها على مدار مباريات البطولة  ليتفوق بهذا على كل من الأسباني أندريس إنييستا والبرازيلي الآخر باولينهو  اللذين فازا بالكرتين الفضية والبرونزية على الترتيب.

وضمت القائمة  النهائية للمرشحين أيضا لهذه الجائزة كلا من الإيطالي أندريا بيرلو  والأوروجوياني لويس سواريز والأسباني سيرخيو راموس حيث ضمت القائمة ستة  لاعبين ووقع الاختيار على نيمار وإنييستا وباولينهو. وسار نيمار بهذا على  نهج مواطنيه الفائزين بالجائزة نفسها في البطولاتالماضية وهم دينلسون  (1997) ورونالدينيو (1999) وأدريانو (2005) وكاكا(2009) .
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البرازيل تتربع على عرش القارات للمرة الرابعة .. وتنهي عصر الإحتلال الإسباني للكرة العالمية
فريد يحرز ثنائية .. نيمار يتلاعب بالجميع .. وسكولاري يقضي على مفاتيح لعب الماتادور


 في مواجهة تاريخية لن ينساها العالم .. تُوج  المنتخب البرازيلي بلقب كأس القارات بعدما نجح في إنهاء عصر الإحتلال  الإسباني للكرة العالمية وإسقاط الماتادور بثلاثية نظيفة في موقعة ستاد  ماراكانا البرازيلي التي أقيمت فجر الأثنين في نهائي البطولة .
إفتتح فريد الثلاثية التاريخية في الدقيقة 2 ،وأضاف نيمار الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 44،قبل أن يعود فريد ويسجل الثالث في الدقيقة 47.
الإنجاز التاريخي رفع رصيد ألقاب البرازيل في كأس القارات للرقم 4 ،في وقت حرم فيه الإسبان أبطال العالم من تذوق طعم اللقب .
وتعد  هذه الهزيمة هي الأولى للماتادور منذ ثلاث سنوات وبالتحديد في بداية  مشوارهم بمونديال 2010 أمام سويسرا وبعد 29 مباراة لم يخسر فيها الفريق.
قدم  المنتخب البرازيلي مواجهة من طراز رفيع أكدت العودة القوية للفن البرازيلي  ،وكشفت عن وجود العديد من التحولات في إستراتيجية السامبا على مر العصور  سواء فيما يتعلق بقوة الدفاع ،أو الجماعية التي فرضت نفسها على أداء الفريق  حتى مع وجود نيمار الذي قدم مباراة رائعة وتلاعب بالجميع .
لم يظهر  المنتخب الإسباني بشكله المعتاد ووقف عاجزاً عن مجاراة التفوق البرازيلي  لعدة أسباب ،أولها الحالة البدنية للاعبيه والتي لم تكن في مستواها بعد  الماراثون الإيطالي ،إضافة إلى إرتفاع درجات الحرارة،لكن يبقى العامل الأهم  هو نجاح سكولاري في التفوق على ديل بوسكي  وإيقاف كافة مصادر الخطورة في  الفريق الإسباني .
دخل سكولاري المواجهة بتشكيلته المعتادة التي خاض  بها معظم مبارياته،لكنه إعتمد طريقة 4-2-1- 3  لخوض هذا اللقاء ،من خلال  الدفع بالرباعي مارسيلو ولويز العائد من الإيقاف وسيلفا وألفيش في الدفاع ،  أمامه مثلت في الوسط قاعدته جوستافو وباولينيو كمحوري إرتكاز ورأسه  أوسكار،في وقت كلف فيه الثلاثي هالك وفريد ونيمار بالمهام الهجومية.
ديل  بوسكي لم يجر أي تعديل على طريقة 4-3-3 التي تعود اللعب بها ،لكنه دفع  بماتا منذ البداية بديلاً لفابريجاس العائد من الإصابة،وتكفل أربيلوا  وبيكيه وراموس وألبا بمهام الدفاع عن مرمى كاسياس،إعتمد في الوسط على  بوسكيتس وإنييستا وتشافي ،ودفع بتوريس وبيدرو بجوار ماتا في خط الهجوم.
لم  تنتظر السامبا البرازيلية كثيراً كي تدق طبول الفرحة في الماراكانا ،ففي  الدقيقة 2 أرسل أوسكار عرضية فشل بيكيه وأربيلوا في إبعادها لتتهيأ أمام  فريد ليسدد الكرة في المرمى وهو ملقي على الأرض معلناً عن هدف التقدم .
الهدف  المبكر ترجم الحالة الفنية والمعنوية والبدنية العالية لنجوم البرازيل  الذين دخلوا المباراة بتركيز عال منحهم التفوق في موقعة الوسط والسيطرة على  مجريات اللقاء بفضل تحركات باولينيو وأوسكار في الوسط وأمامهم الثلاثي  الهجومي .
وخلال الدقائق العشر الأولى كان من الممكن أن تتضاعف  النتيجة ،مرة من تسديدة أرضية زاحفة لأوسكار في نهاية هجمة منظمة،وأخرى  بتسديدة خادعة من باولينيو.
المنتخب الإسباني دخل المواجهة وقد وضح  عليه التأثر البدني من الموقعة الإيطالية التي شهدت أوقاتاً إضافية ،إلى  جانب الوضع في الإعتبار أن الفريق حصل على راحة أقل يوم من المنتخب  البرازيلي .
حاول الإسبان الدخول في المباراة بعد مرور 15 دقيقة عن  طريق تحركات ماتا النشيط ومشاغبات توريس في الأمام وتسديدات إنييستا ،في  وقت فضل فيه المنتخب البرازيلي التأمين الدفاعي والإعتماد على المرتدات  وسرعة ومهارات نيمار في الأمام .
شهدت المواجهة موقعة خاصة بين  أربيلوا ونيمار ستتكرر كثيراً في السنوات المقبلة من خلال كلاسيكو ريال  مدريد وبرشلونة،ويبدو أن هذه المواجهة ستتسبب في العديد من المشاكل .
وقف  الدفاع البرازيلي بكل قوة للمحاولات الهجومية لإسبانيا وبتنظيم رائع حرم  الإسبان من كل معالم الخطورة ،ساعده على ذلك غياب التنظيم الهجومي المعروف  للماتادور وغياب بيدرو وتشافي عن الصورة الهجومية.
شكلت الهجمات  المرتدة للسامبا خطورة كبيرة على مرمى كاسياس في ظل وجود مساحات شاسعة  كبيرة في الدفاع الإسباني ،وكانت أخطر هذه الهجمات في الدقيقة 32 عندما  إنفرد فريد بالمرمى إثر تمريرة رائعة من نيمار،لكن العملاق كاسياس تألق  وأنقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد.
خطف ديفيد لويز الأنظار من الجميع في لقطة  الشوط الأول عندما إنفرد بيدرو في ظهور أول له بسيزار حارس البرازيل وسدد  كرة أرضية زاحفة مرت من سيزار وشقت طريقها نحو التعادل ،لكن الأرض إنشقت عن  لويز ليبعد الكرة قبل أن تتجاوز خط المرمى في الدقيقة 41.
في  الدقيقة 44 ومن جملة منظمة شهدها الشوط الأول كثيراً،إنطلق نيمار في الجبهة  اليمنى ومرر الكرة لأوسكار الذي أعادها ل " نيماريو " من جديد على حدود  منطقة الجزاء ليطلق صاروخ أرض جو فشل العملاق كاسياس في التصدي له معلناُ  عن ثاني الأهداف.
دخل المنتخب الإسباني الشوط الثاني بتغيير دفاعي  من خلال سحب أربيلوا والدفع بأزبيليكويتا ،لكنه فشل في أول إختبار عندما  فشل في منع فريد من إحراز هدف ثالث في الدقيقة 47 عندما إستلم الكرة على  حدود المنطقة وسدد أرضية زاحفة فشل كاسياس في التصدي لها.
الهدف  الثالث دفع ديل بوسكي لإجراء تغيير ثان بإشراك خيسوس نافاس محل خوان ماتا  على أمل تحسين الصورة الباهتة للهجوم الإسباني وأنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه،وعلى  عكس أزبيليكويتا نجح نافاس في الحصول على ركلة جزاء من اول لمسة أخفق راموس  في تسديدها بنجاح في الدقيقة 54.
لعب البرازيليون بذكاء كبير على المساحات الخالية في دفاع إسبانيا ،وكاد هالك ان يضيف الهدف الرابع لولا الخروج الموفق لكاسياس.
ألقى  ديل بوسكي بورقته الأخيرة من خلال إشراك ديفيد فيا بدلاً من توريس ،لكن  حال الفريق لم يتغير وظل بعيداً كل البعد عن مرمى سيزار في ظل فشل نجومه في  إيجاد أي ثغرة في الدفاع البرازيلي.
شهدت الدقيقة 68 طرد بيكيه بعد  عرقلته نيمار أمام منطقة الجزاء ليزداد الموقف الإسباني سوءً، ودفع  سكولاري بأول اوراقه بإشراك جادسون محل هالك، ثم عاد وأشرك جو بدلاً من  فريد.
رغم النقص العددي في صفوف الماتادور حاول الإسبان تذليل الفارق لكن تألق الدفاع البرازيلي ومن خلفه حارسه سيزار حرمهم من تحقيق ذلك.
قبل  نهاية اللقاء بثلاث دقائق منح سكولاري الفرصة لهيرنانيس بالظهور في  النهائي ليلعب بدلاً من باولينيو،ومرت الدقائق الأخيرة دون أي جديد حتى  أعلن الحكم صافرة النهاية .
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*توريس يفوز بالحذاء الذهبي متفوقا على فريد ..والبرونزي لنيمار


أحرز المهاجم الأسباني فيرناندو توريس جائزة  الحذاء الذهبي ببطولة كأس القارات 3102 لكرة القدم لتصدره قائمة هدافي  البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف متفوقا على البرازيلي فريد فقط في عدد التمريرات  الحاسمة.
وأحرز توريس أربعة أهداف (سوبر هاتريك) في شباك منتخب تاهيتي كما سجل هدفا في شباك منتخب نيجيريا.
ورفع  البرازيلي فريد رصيده إلى خمسة أهداف أيضا بعدما سجل هدفين في المباراة  النهائية للبطولة ليقود منتخب بلاده إلى الفوز 3/صفر على أسبانيا ويحصل على  الحذاء الفضي بينما حصل مواطنه نيمار دا سليفا على الحذاء البرونزي  لاحتلاله المركز الثالث في القائمة برصيد أربعة أهداف.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نهائي كأس القارات يحسم القفاز الذهبي للحارس البرازيلي  سيزار


 حسمت المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس القارات  لكرة القدم 2013  بالبرازيل جائزة القفاز الذهبي لأفضل حارس مرمى بالبطولة  لصالح الحارس البرازيلي جوليو سيزار بعدما قاد فريقه للفوز 3/صفر على  المنتخب الأسباني ليتوج الفريق البرازيلي بلقب البطولة للمرة الثالثة على  التوالي والرابعة في التاريخ.
وعلى مدار البطولة اهتزت شباك سيزار  ثلاث مرات فقط بينما اهتزت شباك إيكر كاسياس حارس مرمى المنتخب الأسباني  مرة واحدة قبل المباراة النهائية وكانت في المباراة الأولى للفريق في  البطولة والتي فاز فيها على أوروجواي 2-1 .
ولكن شباك كاسياس اهتزت  ثلاث مرات في المباراة النهائية لتذهب جائزة القفاز الذهبي لسيزار متفوقا  على كاسياس والإيطالي جانلويجي بوفون والأوروجوياني فيرناندو موسليرا.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تصدى لثلاث ركلات ترجيح وساهم في فوز إيطاليا
بوفون يقود الآزوري لإقتناص المركز الثالث في كأس القارات من أوروجواي غير المحظوظة !


	أقتنص المنتخب الإيطالي المركز الثالث  لبطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم ( البرازيل 2013) بتغلبه على نظيره منتخب  أوروجواي العنيد 3-2 بركلات الترجيح، في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما على ملعب  رينا فونتي نوفا بمدينة سالفادور البرازيلية في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع للبطولة، وذلك بعد  إنتهاء زمن المباراة الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل الإيجابي 2-2، ليعوض  الآزوري إخفاقه أمام أسبانيا التي أطاحت به من قبل النهائي وتأهلت على  حسابه للمباراة النهائية التي ستقام مساء اليوم.
	أحرز أهداف المباراة أستوري( 24 )، وديامانتي ( ق 74) لإيطاليا، وأحرز هدفا أوروجواي كافاني في الدقيقتين ( 59 و77).
	وفي ركلات الترجيح واصل الحارس الإيطالي المتألق بوفون - مستواه المتميز  الذي قدمه خلال هذه المباراة - في التصدي لثلاث ركلات ترجيح من لاعبي  أوروجوي، بينما أحرز للآزوري كيليني وشعراوي وجيلاردينو، بينما أحرز ركلتي أوروجوي كافاني  وسواريز، علما بأن بوفون كان قد حافظ  لمنتخب بلاده على تفوقه  - رغم  الهدفين اللذين استقبلهما - وحال دون تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف لمنتخب  أوروجواي، في ظل تراجع مستوى معظم زملائه، ليقتنص الفوز والميدالية  البرونزية لإيطاليا.	المباراة جاءت متوسطة المستوى،  ووضح تأثير الإجهاد على الفريقين بعد معركتيهما في مباراتي الدور قبل  النهائي، امام البرازيل وأسبانيا، علاوة على أن المنتخب الإيطالي عانى من  غيابا عديدة في صفوفه بسبب الإصابات، وهو الأمر الذي حاول منتخب أوروجواي  إستغلاله مبكرا ولكن عدم توفيق مهاجميه في ظل حالة تألق غير عادي من بوفون  حالت دون تحقيق هدفه.

	ويحسب لمنتخب إيطاليا نجاحه في تحقيق  إنجاز يحسب له في هذه البطولة وحصوله على المركز الثالث، بعد كفاحه المميز  وخروجه من قبل النهائي أمام أسبانيا
	ورغم البداية القوية  لمنتخب أوروجواي في الشوط الأول، وتهديده لمرمى الإيطالي بوفون في أكثر من  مناسبة خاصة عن طريق الثنائي سواريز والمزعج فورلان، وكافاني، إلا أن ثبات  الحارس المخضرم والرقابة اللصيقة المعروفة من الآزوري حالت دون إهتزاز  الشبك الإيطالية.
	وكانت أبرز تهديدات أوروجواي ممثلة في  رأسية من كافاني بجوار القائم وتسديدة قوية من فورلان كان لها بوفون  بالمرصاد، في المقابل لم تكن التهديدات الإيطالية بنفس القوة وكانت أقرب  فرصة تسديدة رأسية من كيليني مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر البعيد لموسليرا حارس  أوروجواي.
	ووسط هذا اللعب السجال من المنتخبين، يهدي موسليرا  حارس أوروجواي هدية ثمينة لإيطاليا بعد سوء تقديره تسديدة ديمانتي التي  ارتطمت بالقائمة الأيمن وأرتدت من ظهر الحارس الذي كان يبحث عنها لتجد  أستوري الذي يودعها المرمى بدون أي صعوبة محرزا هدف التقدم لإيطاليا ( ق  24).
	وكاد منتخب أوروجواي أن يدرك التعادل عن طريق المشاكس  كافاني ولكن حكم اللقاء الجزائري جمال حمودي الغى الهدف الذي أحرزه برأسه  بداعي التسلل ( ق31).
	وتتكر المحاولات الأوروجوائية الخطرة  على مرمى بوفون، ولكن الحارس المتألق ينجح في إبعاد كل الكرات التي تقترب  من مرماه، في المقابل يسدد شعراوي كرة صاروخية من باب إثبات الوجود لنفسه  ولمنتخب إيطاليا تذهب بعيدا عن المرمى.
	مع بداية الشوط  الثاني كشر المنتخب الأوروجوائي عن أنيابه الهجومية، مشددا من محاولاته  لإدراك التعادل، وهو ما نجح فيه فيه كافاني في الدقيقة 59 مستغلا تمريرة  جرجانو البينية خلف المدافعين أستلمها وسددها ببراعة في الزاوية اليسرى  البعيدة لبوفون محرزا هدف التعادل للسماوي.
	يمنح هذا الهدف  منتخب أوروجواي دفعة معنوية هائلة وتراجع إيطالي كبير، وبدا أن المنتخب  اللاتيني يواجه حارس عملاق فقط اسمه بوفون تصدى لكل المحاولات بإقتدار  وبراعة شديدين ومنهم فرصة مزدوجه شبه مؤكدة من فورلان أخرج الاول بيده ،  والثانية بقدمه في رد فعل أكثر من رائع.
	ولان الفريق الذي لا  يحرز من الفرص التي تسنح له لابد من أن تستقبل شباكه الأهداف، فقد جاء  الهدف فعلا عكس سير اللعب من ركلة حرة لإيطاليا على حدود منطقة جزاء  أوروجواي، وبنفس طريقة الغائب " بيرلو" تقدم ديامانتي وسددها بإتقان على  يمين موسليرا محرزا هدف التقدم للآزوري ( ق74).
	وعلى قدر ما  أهدر من فرص جاء الرد الأوروجوائي سريعا هذه المرة عن طريق كافاني الذي سدد  من ركلة حرة كرة صاروخية وجدت طريقها هذه المرمى إلى شباك بوفون، ليحرز  الهدف الثاني له ولمنتخب بلاده ( ق 77).
	ورغم المحاولات  المتبادلة من الطرفين في الوقت المتبقي من اللقاء إلا ان المباراة إنتهت  بالتعادل الإيجابي، ليمتد زمن المباراة إلى شوطين إضافيين، لم يسفر عن جديد  في ظل حالة الإجهاد البدني التي كان عليها لاعبي الفريقين، ليحتكما إلى  ركلات الترجيح التي واصل فيها الحارس بوفون تألقه وتصدى لثلاث ركلات ترجيح  لتفوز إيطاليا 3-2.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إسبانيا تحصل على جائزة اللعب النظيف في كأس القارات


منح الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) إسبانيا جائزة اللعب النظيف في كأس القارات التي توجت بها البرازيل.
وتسلم الجائزة قائد المنتخب الإسباني إيكر كاسياس.
وتوجت  البرازيل بكأس القارات للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها والثالثة على التوالي بعد  فوزها على إسبانيا في النهائي 3-0 ، أما إسبانيا ففشلت تعويض خروجها من  نصف نهائي النسخة الماضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافى بطوله القارات 

 5 توريس 

 5 فريد 

 4 نيمار


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احسن اللاعبيين فى كاس القارات 

 الثالث باولينهو 
 التانى انيستا 
 الاول نيمااااااااااااااار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيمار يسرق الأضواء في كأس القارات                 



توّج البرازيلي نيمار المنتقل حديثاً إلى  نادي برشلونة الإسباني، اليوم الاثنين بجائزة أفضل لاعب في مسابقة كأس  القارات التي استضافتها البرازيل وانتهت بتتويجها باللقب على حساب إسبانيا  بثلاثية نظيفة.ونال النجم البرازيلي الشاب الكأس الذهبية.

وأحرز الإسباني أندرياس إنييستا المركز الثاني ونال الكأس الفضية فيما حل باولينيو في المركز الثالث حاصداً الكأس البرونزية.

أما  جائزة أفضل هداف فعادت للإسباني فرناندو توريس الذي سجل 5 أهداف وتمريرة  حاسمة  خلال 273 دقيقة لعب في 4 مباريات (المعدل التهديفي 1.3) وجاء  المهاجم البرازيلي فريد في المركز الثاني بعد أن سجل 5 أهداف وتمريرة حاسمة  من خلال 423 دقيقة لعب في خمس مباريات (المعدل التهديفي 1.0) بينما حل  نيمار في المرتبة الثالثة برصيد 4 أهداف وتمريرتين حاسمتين في خمس  مباريات (المعدل التهديفي 0.8).وتنص قوانين الفيفا في حال تعادُلِ لاعبين  او أكثر بعدد الأهداف، على اللجوء إلى التمريرات الحاسمة وفي حال استمر  التعادل تذهب جائزة الهداف لمن خاض دقائق أقل وهو ما انطبق على توريس.

ونال البرازيلي جوليو سيزار جائزة أفضل حارس في المسابقة بفضل ما قدمه في النهائي والمباريات السابقة. 

وتمكنت  كتيبة المنتخب الإسباني من تسجيل أكبر عدد من الأهداف في المسابقة برصيد  15 هدفاً وتتساوى البرازيل وأوروغواي في المركز الثاني برصيد من الأهداف  بلغ 14هدفاً.وبلغ المعدل الجماهيري للمباراة الواحدة  50291 مشاهداً وهو ثاني أعلى معدل في تاريخ كأس القارات بعد نسخة المكسيك  1999 حين بلغ معدل الجمهور في المباراة الواحدة 60625 مشاهداً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكولاري: "خطّطنا لذلك"


قال مدرب منتخب البرازيل لكرة القدم لويس فيلبّي سكولاري إنه خطط لهذا النجاح، وذلك إثر تتويج منتخب بلاده ببطولة كأس القارات بعد الفوز المبين على إسبانيا بثلاثية نظيفة في المباراة النهائية للبطولة.
وجاء في حديث سكولاري بعد المباراة: "هذا هو الطريق الذي بدأناه قبل فترة، نحن اليوم نلعب بطريقة أفضل، اكتسبنا الثقة وهذا هو المهم".
وتحدث مدرب السيلساو عن الأمور الإيجابية التي خرج منها المنتخب من هذه البطولة فقال: "الأجواء المحيطة أصبحت إيجابية، الشعب استعاد ثقته بالمنتخب، علينا أن نتوحد مع الشعب ونزيد من تطورنا بالعمل الجيد".


نيمار:" فوزنا كان يبدو مستحيلاً"


وبدوره عبّر نيمار -أفضل لاعب في البطولة- عن سروره البالغ برفع كأس القارات مع المنتخب الوطني، معتبراً أن حظوظ منتخب بلاده بالفوز بالبطولة كانت ضعيفة.
وأضاف مهاجم برشلونة الجديد: "كان يبدو مستحيلاً أن نفوز، ولكن لا شيء مستحيل، أهنئ الجميع، قدمنا مباراة جيدة، وصنعنا الفارق".
وتحدث نيمار عن أهمية النتيجة العالية أمام بطل العالم فقال: "بالتأكيد الفوز بثلاث أهداف أمام بطل العالم أمر مهم جداً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دل بوسكي يعترف بأحقية البرازيل باللقب 


اعترف فيسنتي دل بوسكي مدرب المنتخب الإسباني بأحقية المنتخب البرازيلي بالتتويج بلقب كأس القارات بكرة القدم، وذلك بعد المباراة النهائية للبطولة اليوم الأحد، والتي انتهت بفوز البرازيل على إسبانيا بثلاثية نظيفة.
وقال دل بوسكي بعد المباراة: "البرازيليون كانوا أفضل يجب أن نهنئهم، كان لدينا القليل من سوء الحظ في الهدف الأول، ولكن لا أريد أن أقدم أيّ تبريرات، لأنهم كانوا الأفضل".
وأضاف المدرب المتوّج مع إسبانيا بكأس العالم 2010 وكأس أوروبا 2012: "أعتقد أنّنا قدمنا بطولة جيدة، وسنذهب ونحن نحمل معنا الأشياء الإيجابية".
يذكر أنّ هذه الخسارة الأولى لإسبانيا في مباراة رسمية منذ خسارتها أمام سويسرا 0-1 في الدور الأول من كأس العالم 2010.

كاسياس يهنئ البرازيل ويعيد الخسارة لسوء الحظ



هنأ إيكر كاسياس حارس منتخب إسبانيا بكرة القدم المنتخب البرازيلي الذي توّج بلقب كأس القارات بعد فوزه في المباراة النهائية (3-0) على إسبانيا اليوم الأحد.
وأعاد كاسياس سبب الخسارة إلى سوء الحظ: "أعتقد أنّهم سجّلوا من ثلاث كرات، ونحن أهدرنا ركلة جزاء، وكان كلّ شيء سيئ، وكانت أمامنا ثلاث أو أربع فرص ولم نستغلها، ومع ذلك أعتقد أنّ البرازيل استحقت الفوز".
كما وصف صاحب الـ32 عاماً الخسارة بالجيدة، للحذر من مباريات كأس العالم في السنة القادمة.
يذكر أنّ شباك إسبانيا لم تهتز في البطولة إلا مرة واحدة أمام الأوروغواي (1-2) لصالح إسبانيا في المباراة الأولى بالدور الأول، وذلك قبل أن تخسر اليوم بثلاثية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تحظى بنصيب الأسد في الجوائز الفردية




         تمكن البرازيل من اكتساح كأس القارات للمرة الرابعة في مشوارها و  حرمت منتخب إسبانيا من اللقب الوحيد الذي ينقص خزائنه بعد فوز رائع في  النهائي بثلاثية نظيفة .       
         و فازت البرازيل أيضا بجائزة أحسن لاعب عبر النجم نيمار و أحسن  حارس عبر خوليو سيزار وأحسن دفاع  ، بينما تركت لأسبانيا جائزة هداف الدورة  واللعب النظيف وأحسن هجوم  .       
 لائحة الشرف : 
          البطل : البرازيل        
         الوصيف : إسبانيا        
         الثالث : الأورغواي        
         الكرة الذهبية و أفضل لاعب : نيمار        
         الكرة الفضية : إنيستا        
         الكرة البرونزية : باولينهو        
         أحسن حارس : خوليو سيزار        
         جائزة الروح الرياضية : إسبانيا        
         هداف الدورة : فيرناندو توريس ( 5 أهداف و لعب دقائق أقل )        
         الوصيف : فريد ( 5 أهداف )        
         الثالث : نيمار ( 4 أهداف )        
         أفضل هجوم : إسبانيا ( 15 هدف )        
         أفضل دفاع : البرازيل ( 3 أهداف )        

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي كأس القارات يحسم القفاز الذهبي للحارس البرازيلي سيزار



 حسمت المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم 2013  بالبرازيل جائزة القفاز الذهبي لأفضل حارس مرمى بالبطولة لصالح الحارس البرازيلي جوليو سيزار بعدما قاد فريقه للفوز 3/صفر على المنتخب الأسباني ليتوج الفريق البرازيلي بلقب البطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والرابعة في التاريخ.
وعلى مدار البطولة اهتزت شباك سيزار ثلاث مرات فقط بينما اهتزت شباك إيكر كاسياس حارس مرمى المنتخب الأسباني مرة واحدة قبل المباراة النهائية وكانت في المباراة الأولى للفريق في البطولة والتي فاز فيها على أوروجواي 2-1 .
ولكن شباك كاسياس اهتزت ثلاث مرات في المباراة النهائية لتذهب جائزة القفاز الذهبي لسيزار متفوقا على كاسياس والإيطالي جانلويجي بوفون والأوروجوياني فيرناندو موسليرا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصحف الإيطالية تقارن بين "الساحرين" بوفون.. ونيمار



 سطع نجم جيانلويجي بوفون حارس مرمى المنتخب الإيطالي ونادي يوفنتوس على أغلب الصفحات الرئيسية لوسائل الإعلام الإيطالية اليوم الاثنين بعد فوز المنتخب الإيطالي على نظيره أوروجواي بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية مساء الأحد ليحصد المركز الثالث ببطولة كأس القارات بالبرازيل.
ووصفت وسائل الإعلام بوفون، الفائز بلقب كأس العالم 2006، والذي شارك في 133 مباراة دولية مع الازوري بانه "بطل ضربات الجزاء"، بعدما تصدى لثلاث ضربات جزاء بعد أن تعادل الفريقين 2/2 في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.
وذكرت "ال كوريري ديللو سبورت" على صدر صفحتها الرئيسية أن "نيمار وبوفون، الساحران"، وجرت مقارنة بين بوفون /35عاما/ بنيمار الذي سجل رابع أهدافه في البطولة وقاد المنتخب البرازيلي للفوز على أسبانيا 3- صفر في المباراة النهائية أمس السبت.
وبجانب أداء بوفون، فإن الفوز ضاعف من حجم التفاؤل لعشاق الازوري، فيما يتعلق بالمستقبل خاصة على صعيد تصفيات كأس العالم ومن بعدها مونديال البرازيل.
وقال تشيزاري برانديللي المدير الفنى "علينا أن نعمل بشكل أكبر وأفضل للخروج من هذه المنطقة".
وضربت الإصابات صفوف الازوري خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمهاجم القناص ماريو بالوتيلي، الذي غاب عن أخر مباراتين للفريق
بسبب الإصابة بعدما سجل هدفين في أول ثلاث مباريات بكأس القارات..
وتسببت الحالة البدنية للفريق الإيطالي في حملة انتقادات ضخمة بعدما فشل نجوم المنتخب الإيطالي مثل أندريا بيرلو
وكلاوديو ماركيزيو وأندريا بارتزالي وايجناسيو اباتي في استكمال البطولة حتى نهايتها، بينما تعثر آخرون بسبب درجات
الحرارة العالية في البرازيل.
وقال بوفون أنه بعد الهزيمة على يد أسبانيا في دور الثمانية يوم الخميس الماضي بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية "من الرائع أننا ذهبنا إلى الملعب على أقدامنا، بدلا من السير على أيدينا وأقدامنا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديفيد لويز: منعت هدف بدرو لأنني "مشجع" له 


قال البرازيلي ديفيد لويز إنه تمكن من منع هدف محقق كاد أن يحرزه مهاجم منتخب إسبانيا بدرو، في نهائي كأس القارات، لأنه "مشجع" للاعب برشلونة.
وأكد مدرب منتخب البرازيل لويز فيليبي سكولاري أن هذه اللعبة التي كادت أن تسفر عن هدف التعادل كانت "أهم نقطة في المباراة" التي أقيمت أمس وانتهت بتتويج البرازيل بكأس القارات بعد تغلبها على إسبانيا بثلاثية نظيفة.
وتابع لويز "كانت هجمة مرتدة، تلقى ماتا الكرة في الأمام، حاولت قطع الطريق لكنني لم أوفق. قرأت اللعبة جيدا لأنني أعرف بدرو، أنا معجب بلعبه، أعلم أنه يحب التسديد حينما يكون في مواجهة الحارس. كنت أعلم أن جوليو سيزار سيغطي المرمى عن يمينه لذا فقد اتجهت يسارا وتمكنت من منع الهدف".
وأبرز المدافع البرازيلي أن أهم ما في المباراة لم تكن هذه اللعبة بل "اتحاد" اللاعبين وثقتهم في أن تحقيق الفوز ممكن.
وأوضح مدافع تشيلسي الإنجليزي "عرفت البرازيل كيف تفرض سيطرتها في جميع أنحاء الملعب، أظهرنا قوتنا، ولكن لا يزال علينا أن نتحسن كثيرا".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 مليون دولار جوائز مالية للمنتخبات الثماني في كأس القارات



إلى جانب إحرازه اللقب ، حصد المنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم الفائز بلقب بطولة كأس القارات 2013 بالبرازيل على 1ر4 مليون دولار هي قيمة جائزة المركز الأول في البطولة من بين إجمالي جوائز البطولة الذي بلغ 20 مليون دولار.
والقائمة التالية توضح الجوائز المالية لكل من المنتخبات الثمانية التي شاركت في البطولة طبقا لترتيبها النهائي في البطولة :

المركز      المنتخب       قيمة الجائزة

الأول        البرازيل       1ر4 مليون دولار
الثاني        أسبانيا        6ر3 مليون دولار
الثالث        إيطاليا        0ر3 مليون دولار
الرابع       أوروجواي   5ر2 مليون دولار
الخامس     نيجيريا       7ر1 مليون دولار
السادس    المكسيك      7ر1 مليون دولار
السابع      اليابان        7ر1 مليون دولار
الثامن       تاهيتي       7ر1 مليون دولار


*

----------

